# Safford RV Park



## jgimondo (Oct 2, 2012)

I visited this site in August, I found it very clean and easy to access. They had a spacious clubhouse and allowed us to have a family getogether .The Pool area was very clean and staff was friendly. I would recommend this site to anyone passing through this area


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2012)

and that area would be???


----------



## jgimondo (Oct 4, 2012)

Safford RV Park



			
				H2H1;81556 said:
			
		

> and that area would be???



Safford ARIZONA.


----------



## LEN (Oct 5, 2012)

That whole area has lots to see and do Benson, Wilcox, Tombstone, Billie the kidd, Earps, Beautiful Caves and lots of great RV parks.

LEN


----------



## sonia45 (Nov 1, 2012)

LEN;81597 said:
			
		

> That whole area has lots to see and do Benson, Wilcox, Tombstone, Billie the kidd, Earps, Beautiful Caves and lots of great RV parks.
> 
> LEN




Wao... It sounds good, wanna see this park.. Superb location.. I like this place personally.


----------



## mel stuplich (Nov 3, 2012)

jgimondo;81555 said:
			
		

> I visited this site in August, I found it very clean and easy to access. They had a spacious clubhouse and allowed us to have a family getogether .The Pool area was very clean and staff was friendly. I would recommend this site to anyone passing through this area


Which of the 6-7 RV parks with a Safford, AZ address are you referring to???
Mel


----------

